# Oak Duck Call



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Oak body with walnut inlay.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Thanks. This was a experiment that turned out nice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Charles that is nicely done. That did turn out really well.


----------

